# Teesside Audi



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

£45 for a pair of wipers. When asked if they could match Audi's online sale price of £36, they said "no".

Less than helpful with a prospective corrosion warranty claim too.

Not an auspicious start.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

warwick_hunt said:


> £45 for a pair of wipers. When asked if they could match Audi's online sale price of £36, they said "no".
> 
> Less than helpful with a prospective corrosion warranty claim too.
> 
> Not an auspicious start.


And that's why you only ever use an Audi dealership as a last resort! Try Valeo wipers via Euro Car Parts for around £20 a pair with their 'continuous' discount code and free delivery. They fit nearly as snug as OEM and the quality is similar.


----------

